# horrible accident/sparta broke her leg =(



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry if I ramble a bit but things were really rough this morning. Trying to put it all together might seem rambling..

This morning Savannah was leaning over her baby gate talking to her brother. The baby gate gave way and her and the gate fell on top of Sparta. We knew right away something was broken but we were not sure if it was her back or her back leg. We rushed her to the vet and had X-rays done. 
She broke her back femur at the ball joint. An orthopedic specialist examined her and there were 2 options. The first was to go in and rebuild the joint with pins, the second option was to build a false joint. The building the false joint is a better option for young kittens he said. The pins will create dead scar tissue whereas the false joint is created by good tissue? I am a bit lost on this but he recommended the false joint as having a better outcome.

She will be going into surgery this afternoon or tomorrow morning. The vet is wants her on an empty stomach and Sparta had eaten breakfast before the accident. They will be calling us before they go in for surgery and once they are done. The vet isn't making any promises but is pretty sure she will make a full recovery. since this was on her growth plate, her leg will most likely be shorter then her other one. She will also have arthritis later on in life. If everything goes like expected she should still be able to run, jump, climb and do all of those type of things. The vet said she might not be able to handle being an outdoor cat ~ which isn't an issue as she is indoor only. 

My hubby and I have been taking turns sitting with Savannah. She, understandably, is a heartbroken mess. She hasn't stopped crying since it happened. Hubby is in with her now as I am taking my crying break.

Please say a little prayer for our baby girl. As all of you know, she means the world to us. Even though we haven't had her for years ~ she has quickly wormed her way into our hearts.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no! Poor Savannah and poor Sparta. Hopefully soon she will see that it was just an accident and that it isn't her fault. Sending warm wishes to Sparta and to Savannah.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I will pray for Sparta, and I'm so so very sorry  I also hope Savannah starts to feel better, and i hope she knows that it was just an accident, and accidents happen all of the time and it's not her fault. I can only imagine how stressful this situation would be for you and your family. I'm just glad that you and your family are able to afford the operation for her. I will put her in my prayers today, and I'm sure everything will be just fine! Keep positive thoughts for Sparta <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Not to bring up cost but the surgery is going to be around 1800.00 =(
I told the kids we are now beanie weenie broke until payday:?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ouch, I don't know how I would even pay for that...

Savannah is lucky to have parents who don't blame her for accidents. Some parents would, which would be even more detrimental to her psyche at this point.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> Not to bring up cost but the surgery is going to be around 1800.00 =(
> I told the kids we are now beanie weenie broke until payday:?


Wow, i wouldn't be able to afford that. Sparta is very very blessed to have you guys as her family. <3 You're amazing!  Sparta will be just fine, and animals are great at adapting, if her leg is indeed shorter. She'll be back to her fun loving, care free, playful self soon enough


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

We have been remodeling our kitchen. We had some saved for the new fridge I wanted. <sigh> 

Hubby tried to make a joke to cheer everyone up and said we could always change her name to FRIDGE HA HA


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL! Your husband sounds great


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now its just a wait and see. The vet wants to make sure Sparta is on an empty stomach before doing the surgery. They will call us before starting so we are staying near the phone. 

Mouse and Bentley are being really quiet, which is not like either one of them. They know something is going on. Sasha is asleep on her pillow without a care in the world.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

oh no!! poor thing, sending thoughts your way.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, what a horrible day! It was certainly not Savannah's fault, just a horrible accident. 

The prognosis sounds good and this will only make Sparta even more special than she already is. Just think about the special bond that she and Savannah will form while convalescing and nursing her back to full strength.

Good luck to Sparta this afternoon and she's in our purrayers.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck and the best wishes and thoughts and good vibes your way. I'm sure everything will be ok. 

atback


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

It wasn't anyone's fault and we explained that to her. 
She has leaned on her gate a 100 times and it didn't give way... of course that is most likely why it gave out but none of us thought about it before.

Its easy to tell her that, but the image of her kitten under her screetching and hurt is not something you just rid your mind of. It was very traumatic.

To be honest I thought she broke her back and was going to have to be put to sleep. They did several xrays and her back and pelvis are fine.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Sparta & all your family! I'm praying all goes well with the surgery and recovery!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> It wasn't anyone's fault and we explained that to her.
> She has leaned on her gate a 100 times and it didn't give way... of course that is most likely why it gave out but none of us thought about it before.
> 
> Its easy to tell her that, but the image of her kitten under her screetching and hurt is not something you just rid your mind of. It was very traumatic.
> ...


I'm so so sorry that you're having to go through this  I would be heart broken too and i would struggle with feeling like it wasn't my fault. I'll pray for Savannah and Sparta <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks. As a mommy, I am worried about my little girl emotionally. Of course I am worried about Sparta but mommy mode kicks in and this isn't something you want your little girl having to go through =(


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Some people wouldn't even want to to part with that amount of money for surgery on a cat. Sparta is lucky to have you. But yeah, it was an accident and Savannah would never knowingly hurt Sparta or any of the cats. It will take some time to come to terms with this, but your husband sounds like a great man and sticking together as a family will pull you guys through. Hang in there.


----------



## Catmangdoo (Jul 12, 2011)

That's terrible news, I hope Sparta makes a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts over to you all x


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> Thanks. As a mommy, I am worried about my little girl emotionally. Of course I am worried about Sparta but mommy mode kicks in and this isn't something you want your little girl having to go through =(


Absolutely not  I wouldn't want anyone to go through that, especially a child. I'm so sorry  it sounds like you have a very tight knit family which is wonderful and you guys will get through this together, and Savannah will appreciate Sparta that much more. Everything will be just fine  <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

The vet called and she is going into surgery now.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I asked Savannah to get on here and post. I am hoping it keeps her occupied and help some of her worries while we wait. 
Any updates on her will be on that thread. 
I am thinking keeping her hands and fingers busy will help with the waiting.:cool


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

While you are waiting you could maybe research physical therapy ideas for kitties. 

Do a search on this forum for RachandNito's thread on her foster that needed a kitty wheelchair (in case this might help Sparta get mobile faster).


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

How's Mouse doing?
It must be traumatic to have her sister injured and to be separated from her.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> How's Mouse doing?
> It must be traumatic to have her sister injured and to be separated from her.


She was being really quiet, as was Bentley. She has since been playing Da bird and seems to be okay. I am surprised as whenever they are in different rooms, the kits usually cry for each other.


I want to add I have the best hubby in the entire world! He just left here to take Sparta her things to have. In his arms was a pink fluffy heart pillow, a pink princess blanket and a fuzzy stuffed tiger that are all sparta's.

The visual of this man I married carrying all this fuzzy pink stuff... priceless. He rolled his eyes and asked why didn't we get a male cat lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

praline said:


> She was being really quiet, as was Bentley. She has since been playing Da bird and seems to be okay. I am surprised as whenever they are in different rooms, the kits usually cry for each other.
> 
> 
> I want to add I have the best hubby in the entire world! He just left here to take Sparta her things to have. In his arms was a pink fluffy heart pillow, a pink princess blanket and a fuzzy stuffed tiger that are all sparta's.
> ...


It's amazing how they know.
Hopefully Mouse will be a comfort to her sister during the healing process.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> It's amazing how they know.
> Hopefully Mouse will be a comfort to her sister during the healing process.


The vet has said we need to keep the 2 of them apart unless we are closely supervising and then only for a few minutes. She doesn't want Sparta playing or any of that kind of thing for at least 2 weeks. 
I thought about confining her to our room and I may still do that but Bentley has this HUGE dog crate he no longer uses. Its sized for a great dane. I might fix this crate up for her and keep it in the family room so she can see everyone and not be overly lonely. Of course it might back fire and tease her into going nuts wanting to be let out of the crate. <sigh>

But no interacting with Mouse or any of that kind of thing for 2 weeks.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Poor Savannah and Sparta. Thinking about both of them.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Now that we know she is going to be okay ~

I need a plan B for the litterbox AKA Bentley's drive thru

I am thinking Sparta will never want to go near that gate again as long as she lives.

Anyone have suggestions on how to keep Bentley out of the litterbox?!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you have a laundry room or area where it could be off the ground? A place you could build a counter where it could be placed just above his head?

Maybe a laundry room or portion of the house where a cat door could be installed?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Do you have a laundry room or area where it could be off the ground? A place you could build a counter where it could be placed just above his head?
> 
> Maybe a laundry room or portion of the house where a cat door could be installed?


That is what hubby is thinking but I am not sure. Bentley is friggin Dogzilla. He can stand on all 4s and put his head on the kitchen counter and watch me make his dinner lolol
I am trying to come up with something he cant get into but low enough for a gimp cat to get to easily. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe some spare/extra room that you can put a hook on the door so it only opens so far, just enough for kitties to get through but not a gonzo dog?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

One thing to take into account when Sparta comes home from the vet is this: She is going to smell different to Mouse which means Mouse may hiss at her. To minimize any negative reactions on Mouse's part, dab a bit of vanilla extract between their shoulder blades on both Sparta and Mouse so that they'll have the same scent.

I'm glad that Sparta's surgery went well. Give her a little kiss for me and my furry crew send her gentle headbutts.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> One thing to take into account when Sparta comes home from the vet is this: She is going to smell different to Mouse which means Mouse may hiss at her. To minimize any negative reactions on Mouse's part, dab a bit of vanilla extract between their shoulder blades on both Sparta and Mouse so that they'll have the same scent.
> 
> I'm glad that Sparta's surgery went well. Give her a little kiss for me and my furry crew send her gentle headbutts.


You act as though I actually bake and have supplies on hand lol

I know, how about a little margarita tabbed on their backs? 
'Cause you know, I would have to mix a full margarita to get the correct scent and I can't just go give the kits the margarita after I am done so I would have to dispose of the drink somehow ~ I don't want to contribute to the delinquency of a kitten :wink


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh no, poor baby. I'm glad the surgery went well. Your hubby is a keeper!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

So glad to hear the surgery went well. I saw this from work and couldn't post. Have had Sparta and Mouse and of course Savannah in my thoughts all evening. 

As for the litter box, what about one of those cabinets that has a hole far too small for a big dog, but low enough to the ground that a sore Sparta won't have to be an acrobat to get into?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

That is something else hubby is working out. Whatever we come up with, he will most likely build it. He is really handy with the old tools.

I passed out for about 2 hours on the couch! Egads! I guess all the adrenaline and worry wore me out


----------



## KRZ's Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

*Poor Sparta*

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and will look for updates on your sweet one.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

praline said:


> That is what hubby is thinking but I am not sure. Bentley is friggin Dogzilla. He can stand on all 4s and put his head on the kitchen counter and watch me make his dinner lolol
> I am trying to come up with something he cant get into but low enough for a gimp cat to get to easily. lol


They sell gates with kitty doors, if that would help?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> They sell gates with kitty doors, if that would help?


That is exactly what fell on Sparta and why she had surgery today. She is at the vets until Friday but I am guessing/betting that she won't ever use the gate again as long as she lives.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am glad her surgery is over, lots of good thoughts to all of you during this stressful time. Poor Sparta, poor Savannah, poor mom!  

Fran


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Arrr, poor, poor Sparta... It's really heart broken. Wish her all the best. Please update us with the surgery result. My best wishes to her!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I replied without reading the replies. Glad to know the surgery went well. Praying Sparta recovers soon!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a link to the gate we have. 
Extra-tall Walk-through Metal Gate w/Small Pet Door - Gates & Doors - Dog - PetSmart

Hubby thought he had it secured to the door frame. I am unsure why it got loose and fell. It is metal and rather heavy as gates go. 

He reattached it and secured it better this afternoon. I am not sure if I can ever convince Sparta to use it again or if I even want them using it.

Hubby put his entire weight on the gate and it didn't budge. Its strange... just one of those freak things. If we do keep the gate, we will be checking it on a regular basis now but I seriously doubt sparta will ever use it again ~ I know I wouldn't!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Sparta will be just fine in the long run. Maybe she'll have a tiny gimp, but she'll be able to run and play and climb- cats are amazingly resilient. Heck, Winry broke BOTH her back legs, AND her owners left her to fend for herself, injured and all, for a whole month. And look at her now, back on her feet and getting into all sorts of trouble. :-D 

Get well soon, Sparta!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yikes I'm sorry this is happened to your family. Poor Savannah and Sparta. I'll keep sending positive thoughts and healing vibes your way.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am snuggling Mouse right now. She isn't taking things well tonight. She keeps crying out looking for her sis. =(
Its breaking my heart!!!
I am working with her knowing her name however... trying to stay positive here. Savannah is asleep, leaving grandma to rock and snuggle with grandbaby


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I just googled and found a link to the type of surgery Sparta had today. I was too upset to remember and understand everything the specalist was explaining to us. I know he is supposed to be the best orthopedic vet in our state and our regular vet sang his praises and said do whatever he thinks will be best as he is THE MAN when it comes to bones and cats lol

Femoral head ostectomy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I looked up the name of the surgery on the paperwork I have. He said kittens usually do better with this rather then pins. He explained that putting pins in would leave dead tissue and restrict her mobility a great deal for life. With this type of surgery, the living tissue acts as a joint and she can compensate and have much better use of her leg in the long run.

I don't know the first thing about kittens and broken bones. I didn't have time to google and research anything... it all happened so fast and Sparta was hurting and I was just happy it wasn't her back. 

Has anyone had a cat who had this type of surgery?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, poor little Sparta! What a terrible accident.  I hope she heals well. I'll keep you all in my thoughts. Your poor daughter...give her a big hug for me.

As a side, it's heartbreaking to hear them call out for each other isn't it?  When Rochelle had to spend a full day at the vet, Alice was going crazy, every 10 minutes searching the apartment and crying for her best bud. She spent the rest of the day, snuggled with me in Rochelle's favorite chair...she was just so lethargic. All I can tell you, is keep up the cuddles and snuggles...it really does seem to help comfort them. Give Mouse a hug for me too.


----------

